# Carry question



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Can some on carry a gun on them that is not theirs if they have the proper permits? What I mean is if I let e friend borrow a gun, the friend has permit and the gun is legal to own in the state, can he carry it even though I own it and are not there?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

:-k Good question, Mikey.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No where in the MGL does it say the gun you carry has to be yours.



mikey742 said:


> Can some on carry a gun on them that is not theirs if they have the proper permits? What I mean is if I let e friend borrow a gun, the friend has permit and the gun is legal to own in the state, can he carry it even though I own it and are not there?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

perfectly legal in nh as long as he's not in one of the 'excluded' classes ( felon, drug user, subject to a restraining order , etc..). as an aside its a felony to knowingly provide a firearm to anyone that is in such a class.Ive know idea about peoples republic of ma.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sot

Thanks that what I thought as long as you have the permit and the gun is legal. That’s what I though I just what to check


----------

